# Best Herping Around Sydney Area???



## sher_khan13 (Aug 22, 2011)

where are your favourite places in the sydney-ish area to spot some good herps? ive been on so many bush walks in my time, but have never really seen anything. when you guys go to places do you go off the beaten track? i cant wait for the warmer weather


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 24, 2011)

The lizards and snakes and frogs will hear you coming a long time before you hear them moving through the undergrowth to get away from you. When flipping you have to be quick to a photo, a lizard , snake or frog wont usually hang about when it sees a person looming over it when it' home has been destroyed.

I regularly go bush and providing you move quietly and are watchful (you don't want to step on a snake or surprize one accidentially) then you'll see plenty of lizards and snakes and frogs and other natives doing their own thing.

I also often have curious herps check me out when I'm sitting quietly on a river bank or lake shore while fishing.


----------



## leamos (Aug 24, 2011)

Used to bush walk throught ku-ring-gai chase alot, always seeing Red bellies and eastern water dragons around the creeks, but to be honest most of the time I didn't have an eye out for herps, only saw them if I was about to step on them or if one leapt into the creek when we spooked it


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 25, 2011)

these threads pop up alot about herping in sydney,and serious herpers are not going to jump on here and tell you there fav secret spots to find herps,the best thing you can do in sydney is join the Australian Herpetological society and attend scientifically licensed research field trips we have regularly to a site at cranebrook,where you will definatly see critters and meet people and involve yourself in scientific study.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 26, 2011)

Great post Snake Pimp, I definitely agree. I agree so much a like was not enough to show my approval, it annoys me how regularly people jump on asking for herping places when that is the last thing most herpers want to give out.


----------

